# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Work experiences in resumes

## toaster little

I know we usually list projects we worked on and places we have worked, but if there are parts of your work history that are confidential and kept secret, do you write "confidential"/"classified" or do you just not list them at all?

I don't want it to look like I didn't do anything at all.  I'm trying to be broad and vague, but that looks like I didn't do much.

----------


## SmileyFace

Depends on what that work experience was that I want to keep secret. I always wondered this about teachers who were once porn stars in their early days to help pay college tuition. I'd probably either list it anyway, or just not list anything at all. From my point of view, if I was an employer, I'd think it's weird if someone wrote confidential or classified. Of course, I'd ask them why there's a gap... but I'm one who doesn't judge people on their work history if they have changed as a person, so I don't know.

----------


## Chantellabella

I would word the experience as high level security projects. A resume just gives a general idea of your past experience. Mentioning that you worked on secure projects tells your prospective employer that you had security clearance and responsibility. It also says something about you being trusted with this information.

----------


## sanspants

Man, this is a tough one. I've been in the same spot for ten years, and it was only the second job I had out of college. Same position, too. I haven't moved up. So my job description would say: 

 "Stayed in my comfort zone for ten years. Seeking to do so at your corporation, while getting better raises  ::D: ."

Yeah right lol.

----------

